# Best resorty resort in the PNW



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

EastCoastChris said:


> So I have this free RT from NYC to Seattle I have to use by the end of the calendar year. The awesome thing is I'm Chairman Preferred on US Airways so I can fly like half a dozen boards free (and ride up front) so blowing this ticket on an early season snowboard trip seems like a no-brainer. I'm thinking like the week of Dec 10th. The less than awesome thing is that I have to take the husband.
> 
> I kid. He's awesome. It will be awesome to go with him. But I need to steer him away from doing touristy bullshit like visit the space needle (he actually hates that stuff but he's not real creative when it comes to travel.) So I'm going to propose the straight up 5 day stint on the mountain. This is kind of ballsy for me because he doesn't ski or ride or anything. Nor is he interested in trying. Lets have a romantic mini-vacation where we spend 8 hours a day apart! I get one shot at this pitch.
> Oh and there are also dog sled rides, or snowmobile rides.
> ...


I don't know much about resorts north of bend, but I do love mt bachelor. Feel free to inquire about anything. Lots of good food, beer and riding in a tight little area. If you want romantic you could snow shoe up to our various warming huts in the hills and drink hot toddies around a wood fire. Check out seventh mountain inn. You would need, 4x or awd to get here from Seattle.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mt bachelor itself is pretty much non-resorty. they have a tubing hill and there are dog sledders training up there (not sure if you can walk up and pay for a ride). there is no lodging until you drive back down to Bend (20min.) once you get into bend there is a decent pub life; high desert museum south of town, ice skating in sunriver, typical ski town shit in both bend and SR. not really a resort on the mt at all tho, just lodges with food/gear.

Timberline has a sick hotel that you can ride down to/walk to lifts. the Shining was filmed there. hottubs and all that crap. problem is its timberline and it pretty much sucks. meadows is pretty damn good and about a 20min drive from tline lodge... good snow that early is a crap shoot in years of late. PDX is 1:30 away

i can't speak to washington.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hood/Portland...Both could stay in Portland, he could smell the roses, do some herion, go to powells, eat at a food truck park and see the trailblazers and you could easily drive up to hood, rip all day and see what there's to do in Portland in the evenings.

Alpental/Seattle...but do the fish/meth combo

Glacier/Baker...ganga and corndogs/ramen combo and sit on a stump and look for yeti

Stevens????

Vancouver BC/the little in town hills...do sushi/dim sum combo

Whistler isn't that far from seattle


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hey man, i know for a fact we've got some pretty sweet meth here too, as my neighbors are meth dealers....(i do not do meth but they seem to run a brisk business with plenty of return customers..)

... and i'm sure your heroin is the shit too...

but yea... food carts mmmmmm food carts....



no resort at crystal?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The Shining was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, CO.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> The Shining was filmed at the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, CO.


ummmm nope. not the movie.

"The Stanley Hotel also hosted the horror novelist Stephen King, inspiring him to write The Shining. Parts of the television mini-series version of The Shining were filmed there, whereas Stanley Kubrick's cinematic adaptation The Shining was filmed at another resort hotel, the Timberline Lodge in Oregon (besides Elstree Studios in England)"

wiki


never even seen the tv mini-series... anyone got a torrent link?

but for sure when people think the shining they think the movie, which is tline lodge (at least the exterior shots)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Call of the Wild (1935)...parts were filmed at Baker

ECC most of the resorts are merely ski areas with a day lodge and ski lifts...so you get to do what you do. If your hub likes to read, write, blog, hike, bike, drink coffee and microbrews, snow shoe, nature photography, hike around in the woods and the rain. Its spectacular scenery...especially when its not socked in...which is mostly all winter. Btw the marmots are hibernating in Dec.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I stand corrected........the Stanley's supposed to be haunted and inspired Mr. King to write the Shining after staying there.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

For resorty stuff in the PNW you have: Whistler (probably not helpful), Mt. Hood Meadows and Crystal in that order for things to do at/near the mountain. Very few of the Washington mountains have lodging, or much development on site beyond the lift and day lodge operations. They do all have nearby lodging and towns.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Okay romantic five day getaway in PNW...by the wrathfuldeity of love and martial bliss.

Day one, flying to Seattle, Rent-A-Car, leisure drive to Whistler (or go south to Portland/Hood...stop and check out Mt St Helens) while seeing roadside attractions, coastal overviews or even a ferry ride, having some good food and beers along the way...check in Whistler and have a bottle of champagne.
Day two, you ski Whistler, hub does the village and a romantic evening in tub.
Day three, repeat.
Day four, get up early drive to Baker, shred Baker, hit Bellingham for microbrews, fish and sleep in a cheezy motel. 
Day five, leave the Ham early, do some touristy shit in Seattle and hit the redeye back to the East Coast.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

just to clarify: there is no lodging at Meadows - lodging on Hood is Timberline Lodge for the on-mt, look out your window & see lifts thing; Government Camp for the full mt Hood locals experience, Charlie's (pub) and the Ratskeller, condos @collins lake resort (in govy); and then further down the hill you've got Welches and Brightwood for vacation rentals, more resort rooms, some more food options. at that point you're a good 30 minutes from the hill. at Tline lodge you can step out the door and strap in and ride down or are a ~10 minute drive from Meadows, Government Camp is also a 10 minute drive from Meadows.


its worth mentioning that that early in the season there is a really really good chance that Bachelor will be riding better than Hood. that is still early in the season and Hood can be pretty mild until mid January. its always colder at Bach' so there is a good bet for more/better snow out there. no Portland tho. i guess you could hit the city for a day on the way down if you wanted. Bend is the shit tho.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh man, Timberline actually looks like a really cool lodge. They actually have decent deals too. Stay 1 night, get dinner free. That is $250 with a nice big room with a fireplace and dinner at the fancy restaurant. That really ain't bad.

Though the idea of staying in P-town and doing Mt. Hood is a good one too. I didn't think it was close enough to pull that off. Though coming from NYC, I generally dislike visiting cities. But Willis likes urban tourism, particularly "intimate" cities like Portland. 

But the more I check out Bend, the more I'm kind of drawn to that. Even if Bachelor isn't resorty - that looks like a really cool town. The tourism website takes pride in being the self proclaimed beer and dog capitals of the US. Beer and dogs are two of my favorite things (though my dog won't be making the trip! She doesn't know that yet.) 

Maybe I can sell it as like a combo trip. We'll have to do the first night in Seattle unless we can get the right flight (gaining that 3 hours is always nice.) But I presume there's a pacific coast highway in WA, we could road trip that into Portland, do a couple nights there and then head into Bend for like 3 nights. Its not too hard a drive from Bend back to Seattle to catch the flight back east. 

The problem with that tho is that it makes it hard to grab any 2 nights + 1 night free or free lift ticket deals. Now that I think about it, I might have good luck pitching Bend for the week if I can find the right condo on AirBnB (only really feasible by the week.)

I'll see if any of the WA folk suggest a town/lodge they absolutely love - since it seems like the WA mountains themselves probably won't seal the deal. 

Man I wish I could change this ticket to Reno or Sac-Mo because I would drop him off in South Lake Tahoe and ride Heavenly all day. It would be perfect.

EDITED to ADD: I thought about Whistler, but for some reason I had it in my head as really far away from Seattle. Since its been suggested a few times I will check into it. Because early season Whistler is like the best of all worlds right? I could def get him into Whistler - as long as its not like 7 or 8 hours away.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you want to do Ptown/Hood/Bend you should really try to fly into PDX if you can. if you have to come down from Seattle I5 is probably half the time it would take you to do it on the coastal highway (101). you're talking like 5hrs vs 8-10 on the coast. i'd only do the 101 if you plan to try and enjoy the beach/stay there too...

sounds like willis will prefer Portland to Seattle tho. Seattle is way bigger, more expensive, metropolitan... Portland is and for 25+ years has been what Brooklyn now wants to be


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

flying into SeaTac is about 15/20 min south of seattle, there is no coastal hwy heading south unless you want to go waaay out of the way. Whistler, depending on traffic/boarder could be nightmarish depending on poor timing due to Seattle traffic, boarder load and Vancouver traffic...best 6 hours worst...10+...but there are some cool things to do along the way to break up/time the traffic...and Vancouver is the crown jewel/cosmopolotian center of the west coast and imho is slightly better than SF or the LA shithole. Going south is a straight shot to Portland...1.5-2 hours and imho the only big thing to see along the way is Mt St Helens.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> flying into SeaTac is about 15/20 min south of seattle, there is no coastal hwy heading south unless you want to go waaay out of the way. Whistler, depending on traffic/boarder could be nightmarish depending on poor timing due to Seattle traffic, boarder load and Vancouver traffic...best 6 hours worst...10+...but there are some cool things to do along the way to break up/time the traffic...and Vancouver is the crown jewel of the west coast and imho better than SF or the LA shithole. Going south is a straight shot to Portland...1.5-2 hours and imho the only big thing to see is Mt St Helens.


no way you're making it from seattle to portland in 1.5 hours... 2 hours would be with an 85 mph average... :blink: 

3-3.5 is more realistic imo. if you're stopping, 5 easy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> no way you're making it from seattle to portland in 1.5 hours... 2 hours would be with an 85 mph average... :blink:
> 
> 3-3.5 is more realistic imo. if you're stopping, 5 easy.


my bad, ur right...used to live in Oly...it was an easy run south...except it always seemed longer. I've done a few times Bham to Portland in 5.5


----------



## blankparagraph (Nov 5, 2013)

Best "RESORTY" resort near Seattle will be Whistler. It is about as resort as you can get. As for distance away, if you Google it it will say 3 hours and 40 minutes away from Seattle, about an hour less than it would take to get to Mt. hood.

Plus, on your way back from Whistler, if you are still up for shredding, you can swing by Mt. Baker. Which has world record snowfall.
Just sayin'.


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

Could stay in Leavenworth and hit up Stevens during the day. Back side bowl is way fun. and Leavenworth has some nice romance to it. Or maybe thats just one too many Oktoberfests there talking.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we open Dec7, last year the opening 2 weeks were epic...knock knock

they've got all the fireplace rooms and all the resorty stuff right at the base, and whitefish is a very fun town ( i hear, lol)

is MT PNW?, i dunno, it's NW anyway


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think you can take a rental car over the border. I'm not 100% on that but i would look into it before checking out whistler. 

crystal is your best bet other than timberline. 

otherwise you can stay in any of the nearby cities and be about 1.5 hrs or less away from one of the areas.

Stevens and baker are my faves in washington.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

sounds like you should have married me instead :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Steezus Christ said:


> sounds like you should have married me instead :laugh:


Not cool. Opinions about people's significant other should be kept to yourself.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Not cool. Opinions about people's significant other should be kept to yourself.


Obviously...you are not married or have not been married long enough...anyway Steezus did not make a comment abt the SO...

Chill...its snowing all week in the hills.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Obviously...you are not married or have not been married long enough...anyway Steezus did not make a comment abt the SO...
> 
> Chill...its snowing all week in the hills.


Been married a while. Not long enough to have a teenage son, but in my opinion that comment wasn't cool. If I knew some guy on an internet forum was telling my wife she should've married him instead because I wasn't a snowboarder, I would be pissed. 

Your assumptions are way off.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

My vote is for Portland and Mt Hood. Short drive, cool town. Not too many other places like that in the PNW. Crystal doesn't have shit anywhere around it. Mt Baker is nice and quite cheap, but you would have to drive from Bellingham which isn't exactly a tourist mecca.

Bend and Bachelor are cool but Bend is a college town...


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahaha. I'm an excellent spouse. I am trying to manipulate my way into ditching my better half from 8 to 4 every day. BUT...but...in my defense its SNOWING out there! And yes, once you hit the "married long enough" threshold, this is way more acceptable. There comes a point in marriage when its totally ok to go to 2 different movies, or its totally ok to sleep on the couch with the dog or do totally different activities on a vacation and amazingly no one whines or bitches about it. It may be 5 years, it may be 7 years - but eventually you both drop what makes relationships so annoying to begin with...compromise for compromise's sake. LOL. Oy, for a while there I didn't think I'd make it. 

I looked into taking a rental to Canada and some actually do let you cross the border, and some restrict trips to Vancouver. Some don't let you cross the border at all. But its a bit of a drive. And man it is in the middle of NOWHERE. The resort better be awesome because there's literally nothing else to do. I think Whistler is going to have to be a "me" trip in the future.

If this were an open ended ticket, this would be easy. I'd change it and we'd fly to Sante Fe and go to Taos. Willis LOVES Taos. I could disappear all day and he probably wouldn't even notice. And we got a bunch of friends there. 

But alas I am locked into Seattle. These are tickets we bought because I was going to go for a meeting, but that didn't happen. They weren't refundable but we can use the same ticket for a year. If I try to change the destination airport though, I'll get hit with $300 in fees. That's like a whole 'nother round trip to Denver.

I think we are going to end up at Batchelor. Some awesome people have written awesome blog posts about awesome Bend, OR. And we can actually stay at the Marriott brand there because there's a shuttle to the mountain! Having spent 6 full months of the last year in a Marriott, I have an ungodly amount of free nights to use up. So that kind of pushed us toward Bend too. 

I would have liked to go to Crystal though. I was thinking of getting the Boyne card since I plan on going to Sugarloaf with my brother a lot this year. Crystal is Boyne I would have gotten rewards there. But Batchlor will be awesome! Its west coast in early December - so anything will be awesome. 

Me and my brother and my 7 year old niece just got tix for Stratton for the weekend before I go to Seattle. So anywhere early season on the west coast is going to feel like nirvana right after a weekend at early season Stratton. 

Pffft, east coaster does one winter out west and turns into a pow snob. LOL.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Obviously...you are not married or have not been married long enough...anyway Steezus did not make a comment abt the SO...
> 
> Chill...its snowing all week in the hills.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I understand that, but with the small community of female members on this site and other snow sites, I just want to make sure fellow members are respectful and encouraging to all gals married or not. I meant no ill will towards anybody. 

If you have any other questions about things to do in Bend let me know. 
Ps. I got turns on Bachy yesterday and news is calling for a lot more in the next week. Good looking start to the season.


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

True. And your chivalry is actually much respected and welcomed. I'm super hard to offend. And I'm a wicked tomboy. But its true a lot of ladies aren't super comfortable here. I think its just cuz there's a lot of younger members and many wanking jokes and bikini pics. And you are totally correct that that could have easily slid into innuendo. And therefore I thank you for your intentions.

And I totally may hit you up for Bend info. I'll let you know when I'm headed out there, though it'll be mid week. I am getting really stoked for this. Let me get a big dump on the ride down from Seattle. That's all I want!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My wife has no interest in snow activities and we like it that way.

It can work the other way, or even half way betwixt...

different strokes............


----------



## JoeyOranges (Mar 9, 2011)

If you still haven't made up your mind, I would definitely reconsider Whistler. 

It is one of, if not the, largest resorts in North America, gets tons of snow over the course of a season, the village has some very good restaurants, and the apres/nightlife is also pretty fun. 

If hubby is into other outdoor things, but does not ski/ride, there are zip lines, snowmobiling, etc. Of course, he could always just chill in the village, sample the various pubs/bars (friendly locals) or spa it. You could also take a day on the way back and hit Vancouver. 

Driving-wise, it shouldn't be that hard to find a rental to take into Canada and make sure you take the truck crossing instead of going through the Peace Arch crossing on the way up so you can avoid Vancouver traffic. 

I lived in Seattle for ~15 years (great state of NJ now) and used to head up to Whistler at least once each season. If the conditions are right it can be epic. Also, for any PNW resort on the West side of the Cascades/Coastals make sure sure you bring your Gore-Tex and you favorite flat light lenses. 

A few on-topic links:

Whistler Blackcomb - Events & Activities - Whistler, BC, Canada

http://www.604pulse.com/2012/02/27/5-things-to-do-in-whistler-if-you-dont-ski/

Whistler in Winter for the non-skier - Whistler Forum - TripAdvisor

Good luck!


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

Worst case scenario, if you take the bus into van, there are shuttles up to whistler every morning... Or there might be a forum member who would be willing to give you a lift.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Usa Pnw doesnt have destination 'resorts'. Crystal would be the closest thing, though it would be awefully boring for the non skiing hubby. 

If you are staying in wa, i second the leavenworth/ stevens combo. Kind of chessy bavarian themed town, but it is the closest thing to a resort town. They have tons of lodging, hot tubs, and stuff. They also hVe the dog sledding, sleigh rides, schnitzel, and leiderhosen. Almost always some live music, or something going on. 

You could consider taking the amtrak from seattle to leavenworth, 11worth, dertown. Pretty sure they run buses from there to stevens. You would have to check leavenworths website.

Otherwise, I would shoot for whistler or bend.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

neachdainn said:


> Worst case scenario, if you take the bus into van, there are shuttles up to whistler every morning... Or there might be a forum member who would be willing to give you a lift.


Also, amtrak runs from seattle to bhamm, to vaN. Cool ride right along the sound. Drops you at the bus station in van where I think you can connect to whistler.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unQz4kFJ2Tg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is leavenworth...


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, I went to Crystal and Stevens earlier this year. If Crystal is the resorty resort, I'd definitely look elsewhere. Both resorts were, driving through woods, driving through woods, hey there is a river, driving through woods, driving through woods, (Stevens: UP a little hill), base area.

You're here for 5 days. If you can clear immigration (they are really tough at teh airport, not sure the border) I'd make that trip to Whistler. Just make sure you leave enough time to get back (I'd leave the night before at least, maybe come a day early and hit a closer resort).


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bend is not a college town. it HAS a college ( i went there) but is nothing like a typical university town.. no football teams, no college bars... 

bend is a patagonia/tevas/subaru/rockclimbing/rafting/flyfishing/ski/snowboard town. 

i've never been to leavenworth but man that place looks creepy as fuck from all their ads. like some valley of the dolls/children of the corn shit. i can tell you pretty confidently that bend shits all over leavenworth as far as a place you'd want to stay or spend your money. 

one good example might be that bend is 2.5 hours from anything else that resembles real civilization and despite that its a fucking great place to live. i live in portland right now, did 7 years in bend and i'd move back there for sure...


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Whistler is all about the resort feel. People from Vancouver go up there just to party.
I like hood a lot, but i've never really stayed out there.
I hear nothing but great things about Mt. bachelor but i've never been there myself. It's kind of far from Seattle too.
I say goto whistler/blackhomb if you want the full PNW experience. Hit baker on your way back to seattle.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh shred, that is a little over dramatic. I've been to Leavenworth a few times now. It is a really nice albeit touristy town. Icicle brewing has solid beers, it is on the west end of Washington Wine country. So lots of tasting rooms with good wine there. Stevens Pass is about an hour away maybe less. Plenty of things to do there as ale stated. Plus they are on the dry side of the range. Spent a day there when it was raining on the pass and it is sunny and warm in Leavenworth. We sat on the patio and drank beers at Icicle brewing. Overall, it's a nice place.

Not saying that Bend sucks either. Bend is a pretty rad place too.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Oh shred, that is a little over dramatic. I've been to Leavenworth a few times now. It is a really nice albeit touristy town. Icicle brewing has solid beers, it is on the west end of Washington Wine country. So lots of tasting rooms with good wine there. Stevens Pass is about an hour away maybe less. Plenty of things to do there as ale stated. Plus they are on the dry side of the range. Spent a day there when it was raining on the pass and it is sunny and warm in Leavenworth. We sat on the patio and drank beers at Icicle brewing. Overall, it's a nice place.
> 
> Not saying that Bend sucks either. Bend is a pretty rad place too.


like i said, admittedly i've never been there... i can tell you without a doubt they need a new tourism and marketing director. either way, bend has all of that stuff plus much more. also on the dry side. imo this thread is either about bend, hood, or whistler.... hell PDX isn't much more than an hour from hood...

.... fuckin goomsba.... smh


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Whistler is all about the resort feel. People from Vancouver go up there just to party.
> I like hood a lot, but i've never really stayed out there.
> I hear nothing but great things about Mt. bachelor but i've never been there myself. It's kind of far from Seattle too.
> I say goto whistler/blackhomb if you want the full PNW experience. Hit baker on your way back to seattle.


Yup, you want resort, Whistler is the way to go....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> like i said, admittedly i've never been there... i can tell you without a doubt they need a new tourism and marketing director. either way, bend has all of that stuff plus much more. also on the dry side. imo this thread is either about bend, hood, or whistler.... hell PDX isn't much more than an hour from hood...
> 
> .... fuckin goomsba.... smh


Well she is flying into Seattle. 

Was Portland an option for an airport? I probably just need to re read the whole thing.

Anyway, Leavenworth would not be a bad choice at all imo. It caters to exactly what the OP has described as wanting. I know the backcountry on the pass is certainly world class. There is a reason I keep going back. The ski area looks plenty fun. I just haven't been motivated to buy a lift ticket yet...


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I really would not travel this far for Leavenworth or Stevens. Leavenworth will be old after 30 minutes there. Very boring, tiny, and highly touristy. A bunch of gift shops and some faux german decor. It's ok if all you are doing is sleeping there. I agree with Whistler if it's in the budget. Otherwise I'd just go to Oregon. You can get lodging at most of these places if you look on AirBNB (private cabins for rent by owner etc), but they will all suck if both parties are not planning to hit the slopes. You probably won't even have cell service.


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

The more that i think about it, the more I think you should hit whistler...

First of all...










And secondly, there is a metric shitton to do in town. He can go get wastey-pants all day if he wants, or can lounge around, eat and get fat, hit on rich russian women, all while you have the time of your life exploring an absolutely huge resort.

I'll reiterate - you (and he) wont regret it, or get bored. period.

Transportation up there is not an issue... its really easy, even sans car - you dont really need a car up there anyway - the village is very walkable.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> bend is not a college town. it HAS a college ( i went there) but is nothing like a typical university town.. no football teams, no college bars...
> 
> bend is a patagonia/tevas/subaru/rockclimbing/rafting/flyfishing/ski/snowboard town.


And now SUP'ing too


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

neachdainn said:


> The more that i think about it, the more I think you should hit whistler...
> 
> First of all...
> 
> ...


Yeah the way to go is to go to Whistler if you want resorty. One of the best in the world everybody should go there at least once.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ECC...fwiw, recalculated time from SeaTac to Whistler...5 hours total drive time....2 hours to Bham + 3 hours to Whistler.


----------

